# New doe for xmas



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Plus she has a great udder


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

HA ha ha ha! She's mighty cute!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

:laugh: Cute.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwww....let us know how much milk she gives! !!! Hahaha


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Could use a little more brisket...
Very cute!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

No success so far


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is she for fiber?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ha ha ha


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL: That is adorable :grin:


----------



## mountaingoats12 (Dec 30, 2013)

She must be an easy keeper. No mess, you dont have to milk, is nice and quiet and can stay in the house without jumping on everything. Sounds like the perfect goat and xmas gift for me


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

She is very well mannered! She just needs a name.....

She is a milker just not much for production


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Gertie the Goat :laugh:


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

We had a death in the family ...... Some times I hate dogs

By by Gertie


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately dogs love the smell. Plus it did look like a dog toy. Sorry they destroyed her.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwww...poor Gertie. Hope you had a nice funeral for her.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Found this on other side of room. Still no head.....

Siiiigh ........ Poooooor Gertie


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:shocked::tears::hug:


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I think I know who did it!!!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Her guilt didn't last long.......SHAMELESS!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL::ROFL: Im sorry for laughing, but I was rolling from the beginning !
Jus the way you worded it all had me hysterical :slapfloor:
Im sorry though , Gertie was very cute . 
And apparently irresistible to "you know who" 
Aww , pup has that look of "uh oh" , :grin:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , cute pup


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That is SO the story of a dog owners life!!! At least of mine...:/


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , like I tell a lot of puppy people that come here , if you want to keep it , make sure its out of reach of them. They can't tell the difference between their stuffed toys and ours  And ours are soooooo much more fun to them , lolol.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I fixed her... Frankingoat


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Darlaj said:


> Plus she has a great udder


Oh, she is too cute! Added bonus, her kids will never ruin her udder, either! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hahahaha....love it! Now you're ready for the zombie apocalypse. ...just sic frankengoat on em!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
Looks like a transformer , lolol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Darlaj said:


> Her guilt didn't last long.......SHAMELESS!!!


That is one of the cutest faces I have ever seen :ROFL::slapfloor:


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness I must be getting punchy from too much labor watching and not enough sleep! I was wondering how this thread got so long and read through. I am sitting here with my morning coffee laughing, giggling and then snorting coffee, coughing laughing and crying at the same time. That last pic literally almost killed me! I love it!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

A little giggle can go a long way


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Me too... The morning coffee ..sip, choke..giggle...sip..cough...


----------

